# Generäle Stunde Null unter Windows 7 64bit



## socke321 (27. Januar 2014)

*Generäle Stunde Null unter Windows 7 64bit*

Für alle die mal wieder unter Windows 7 Command&Conquer Generäle die Stunde Null spielen wollen und das Problem haben,
dass sie nur die erste Mission spielen können oder alle Gebäude und Einheiten sofort explodieren - und NUR bei diesem Problem!!!

Hier ist die Lösung!

Der Kopierschutz verhindert, durch einen Fehler in der Registry, die richtige Ausführung des Spiels.

1. Installation beginnen im XP-SP3 Modus als Admin. Wenn die Key-Abfrage kommt den Key eingeben und 1x auf weiter klicken
dann STOP!!! 
Jetzt die Registrierung aufrufen - Befehl REGEDIT bei ausführen.
Dort auswählen: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Electronic Arts\EA Games\Command and Conquer Generals Zero Hour\ergc
Jetzt seht Ihr den Key des Spiels in dem Eintrag. Er wurde ohne Bindestriche eingetragen, daher erkennt der Kopierschutz ihn nicht.
Fügt die Bindestriche genau so ein wie sie auf dem Spiel gedruckt sind.
Alter Eintrag: 12345678123456789999
Neuer Eintrag: 1234-5678-1234-5678-9999

Erst jetzt die Installation fortsetzen und dann - zocken! 



Mal an alle die hier eine Lösung suchen:

Wenn ihr irgendwo im Netz eine Lösung für euer Problem gefunden habt, teilt diese mit den anderen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

